# Unix Admin Jobs



## maxi1981 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,

How good Australia for Unix Admin jobs?
Is there any one working on Unix administration / Support?

Thanks,
Maxi.


----------



## magup (Mar 18, 2013)

maxi1981 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How good Australia for Unix Admin jobs?
> Is there any one working on Unix administration / Support?
> ...


In my experience and that of my friends, it seems that most of these jobs are quickly moving offshore to India :-(


----------



## cheekimonki (Mar 29, 2013)

NOt entirely true.
Many lucrative UNIX opportunities can be found in Australia...paying up to $100K for 5 years Unix System Administration experience


Just try searching for this term in Google::
NoRecruitersHere UNIX

...and follow the links


----------

